

On Quora: What concepts are the new (digital) wonders of the world? - andreasklinger
http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-new-seven-digital-wonders-of-the-world

======
erikstarck
The link.

This is so fundamental that it's easy to forget but the hyperlink is truly the
most fundamental component of the net.

The beauty of the link is how it tells us that all knowledge is interconnected
and that we all are part of the same whole.

~~~
adnam
And lo, a religion was born.

------
ctdonath
The Internet - the ability to publish anything, worldwide, instantly.

Google - the ability to search the whole of human knowledge (ok, a close
approximation thereof) before you even finish typing the query.

Cellular data - the ability to access the above from nearly anywhere anytime
(as I find this thread and publish this response from an iPad while a
passenger in a car moving 80MPH, and it's no big deal).

------
buster

      - The internet
      - E-Mail
      - Wikipedia

~~~
edanm
Wikipedia, absolutely (that's also what I answered over there).

I think Wikipedia is often forgotten in discussions about the truly
revolutionary companies of the last decade. Probably because they're non
profit. But Wikipedia is one of the pinnacle examples of how the combination
of technology and entrepreneurship can change the world.

------
jparicka
I totally hate seeing Quora questions on ycombinator..

~~~
andreasklinger
I completely agree. The reason why i put it there instead of HN only is
because i hope to reach a broader audience by that.

------
jcsalterego
The answers completely missed anything Minecraft.

